

To the witchunters of Hacker News. - bargl

I get it.  I really do.  You all wanted to be involved and our over developed senses of ego have been feeding our desire to do more and more.  I'm guilty too.  I think I know more than I do.  But lets clear something up once and for all folks.  This is not a jury.  We are not a court room.  Most importantly we are not judges.<p>There is a reason for government.  I know we all cringe at the word (well some of us do, not all), but it is an important facility.  One of it's most important duties is to stop witch hunts.  It really is there to prosecute people like the Boston bombers.<p>These sort of witch hunts can stick with someone for the rest of their lives.  You can really mess someone up.  They see that THEY were a suspect when all they did was go to cheer on their friend/family and that can destroy someone.<p>I'm ashamed of our community as a whole for this witch hunt.  I'm ashamed of 4Chan for blogging about it.  I'm ashamed of myself for not being able to do more to stop it.  I left reddit because I didn't want to be part of this sort of "news"... is this really where we want HN to go?<p>P.S. I realize not everyone was involved, but this is a reflection on our community as a whole, and as such we are all responsible.  And this also shows that in some cases a downvote for everyone may actually improve HN...
======
rabidonrails
Ashamed of "our community"? Your account is incredibly new to HN.

~~~
bargl
I've been part of HN for about a year now, I've had to change my handle twice.
The first time was before the password reset feature was in place and the
second time was because I included part of my email handle and I didn't like
that.

